# Acupuncture



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Gypsy has been lame for some time and after all the usual anti inflamatories and x-rays I asked for a referal to an acupuncturist. I have had experience of it with my old arthritic cat (still bear the scars 8O ). It worked wonders on him.

Went for first session on Saturday. She is a qualified vet who has used acupuncture for some time in cases of chronic pain especially.

Her assessment was that Gypsy is stiff all over but has particular pain in her right shoulder and some in her left leg. This tied in with the other vet's findings. She warned that some dogs find acupuncture sedating and sure enough Gypsy was snoring standing up :lol: 

The session went well with Gypsy having fourteen needles inserted 8O all along her back. She was very brave (ssshh - it doesn't hurt).

A detailed history is taken and the previous vets notes are there for reference.

There will be weekly sessions for a while then they may spread out and end up with monthly sessions if necessary. 
The vet recommended restricted exercise of just 20 minutes twice a day (must go on a diet now). No jumping or sharp turns, braking etc :roll: We purchased a raised feeding stand and some probiotic as Gypsy has to stay on the Metacam and has a delicate tummy, from the adjacent pet supplies (she consults at a doggie swimming pool complex) and my purse floated away on the journey home 8O 

Still if it means Gypsy is happy then it will be worth it.

Oh and I have to massage her back every day from day 2 onwards. After session 2 I will need to provide leg stretches. Think I might get her a personal trainer :lol: 

Will keep you posted on progress.


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry your old girl is going through this. We went through the mill with ours and she was also on metacam for years. What we found really helpful was liquid Synflex for humans but also for pets. It has glucosamine and lots of other ingredients, and with the metacam it was like a miracle cure! The liquid seemingly works better than a pill and if you google it, the site is American but you order it from an English supplier, www.hwize.com.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Clubman.

I takes it for me hip so I know how effective it is :lol: Also had my old dog on it as he had spondylosis (arthritis of the spine) and it worked a treat for him. Chris took it for his knees before they operated and gave him bionic ones :lol: 

I did try Gypsy on Glucosamine and also combined with Condroitin but she was no better. Of course we now know, after the x-rays, that it is all soft tissue damage so that would be why it didn't help. We are hoping that the Acupuncture will replace the Metacam eventually but it is early days yet.

I am looking for a ramp for the motorhome now, as she is not supposed to jump in and out (try telling her that :roll: ). Having difficulty because the door ledge is 16" wide where the ramp will rest and most ramps are 17" or wider. 

The saddest part is that for the past year of so we have developed a routine where I get up to make the tea and take it back to bed and Gypsy would come too. She loved lying on the bed with Chris and I while we listened to the radio before the day started. She is not supposed to climb and descend stairs now and ours are particularly steep as we live in an old cottage. Yesterday I carried her up and down but as she weighs 25kg I thought it wise to desist.

Today I made the tea and stayed downstairs with her - the things we do :roll:

Couldn't find my old Kong toy to stuff with goodies for her so that she is occupied so had to go out and buy a new one. She had better be grateful or there will be trouble :wink:


----------

